# Van for House Timeshare



## Simon Moon (May 21, 2014)

Is there ever a thing where people who wanna get off the road trade their vehicle to caretake a squat for a few months? It seems like this would be cool thing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 21, 2014)

a squat? i dunno, i mean, squats don't really work like that. rarely will you ever find a squat with just one person that isn't just a crash pad. there's generally groups of people living at squats. if you want to settle down somewhere you just have to find a squat that will have you i suppose.


----------



## Simon Moon (May 22, 2014)

I was wondering if somebody wants to get off the road and put into a CA urban homestead project for short or long term. Trade responsibility for summer +/-. Mutually beneficial.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 22, 2014)

no offense, but i think you're being overly vague. california is a big fucking state.

all you gotta say is 'hey i have a squat in SF that's been going for a few years, i need some people to maintain it while i'm out on a road trip'. you'll get a lot more responses.


----------



## Simon Moon (May 22, 2014)

I know there's a lot of potential interest in maintaining a SF squat, that part is not a problem. BUT, would anyone whose tramping be interested trading out their vehicle's responsibilities for having a relatively stable place with a some responsibility (not so much financial tho) thru the summer? Def more details to anyone seriously interested.


----------



## landpirate (May 22, 2014)

I used to own a van which I loaned to friends while I stayed in there house for a month. They wanted to go on an adventure, I had a van they could use. it worked out.

I don't know if it would be easy to find someone you didn't know who'd swap with you. Could try craigslist or similar. 

If you're after a place to stay you could try house sitting. I do it a bit over here in the UK. I get paid and a place to stay. It's worth looking into.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 22, 2014)

landpirate said:


> I used to own a van which I loaned to friends while I stayed in there house for a month. They wanted to go on an adventure, I had a van they could use. it worked out.
> 
> I don't know if it would be easy to find someone you didn't know who'd swap with you. Could try craigslist or similar.
> 
> If you're after a place to stay you could try house sitting. I do it a bit over here in the UK. I get paid and a place to stay. It's worth looking into.



I think it is almost amazing it worked out for you, but then again you actually loaned it to people who were your friends.


----------



## Simon Moon (May 22, 2014)

That's why I was curious whether an arrangement like that is common or if it's even a good idea at all?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 22, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> That's why I was curious whether an arrangement like that is common or if it's even a good idea at all?



I don't think it is common. If you want your van back, you'll probably have to get it out of impound and even then it will almost certainly be a bigger piece of shit than when you last saw it. Bad, bad idea.

But, I'm not trying to shit on your parade. Do it and let us all know how it pans out.


----------



## Simon Moon (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, an interesting point. It's like an exchange of something for which someone presumably pays and something that presumably cost little to nothing in dollars.


----------



## tobepxt (May 23, 2014)

so yeah, like others have said.. you could probably find a place (squat, punkhouse, etc) with people who'd let you live in and park your van outside for a bit more easily for helping out and just being cool to hang.

the exchange comes from you helping the house people out with what they need when ya can and then you'll have a chance to stick around and park your van.. ugghhhhh i dont know if im being clear with my explaining...

just the awesome collaborative mutualism that our community of folks often (not always, but often) provide. 
you scratch my back i'll scratch yours...

i dont think the idea of squat for van would work at all although its an interesting concept. 
/end rambling


----------

